# TO35 PTO mount pump



## DereknMI (May 31, 2020)

Hey does anyone have any insight on mounting a PTO pump to run my loader? Currently set up to run loader off a diverter valve under seat and am having issues with it. Posted before about it and it was suggested that PTO pump is possiblity. Besides pump what is needed? Read where a separate reservoir tank is needed? Is this fairly easy or am I buying off more than can chew?


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Most loaders have the reservoir built into the stationary part of the loader frame. Look for pipe plugs at the bottom of the loader frame and a possible plug to fill it at the top. you will need a vent also. on mine the fill cap has a vent combined fill cap.
I suggested a rear pto pump because I thought it may be less expensive than a front mounted pump. I haven't compared cost. The advantage of a front mounted pump is that it doesn't tie up the rear pto from running a three point hitch implement.
Your pressure and return line will have to be rerouted to the pump and you should include an external mounted oil filter. And if its not built into the pump you will need a pressure bypass to divert excess fluid to the reservoir for when pressure in not being used.
Im hoping other members with more experience weigh in.


----------

